# Game #3 Hornets @ Knicks 7:30 Sun 11/2



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hard to know what to expect from this team. For the moment this team is in the process of learning how to play together and it is hard to know how long it will take to figure out what we really have.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, Carmelo's always a threat to go off, but this is an infinitely easier game for Al than last night. Hopefully he gets going early.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The wind must be howling some place, I can hardly watch this game because it is skipping so bad. Seems to be doing it during the commercials too...don't know if that means it is at Time Warner or not.

MKG did something while I was watching football and he's going to get a CT scan, not really sure what the deal is yet.


----------

